# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Programim ne C

## interX

Pershendetje!
Kam nje detyre kursi per te realizuar ne gjuhen C.
Duhet te realizoj nje chat te thjeshte.
Kam bere disa kerkime ne internet per materialet qe me duhen per te realizuar kete detyre.
Me aq sa kam kuptuar deri tani eshte qe duhet te realizoj nje kod klient dhe nje kod per serverin.
Ne disa kode qe kam pare, kam vene re perfshirjen e librarive <sys/socket.h>, <sys/types.h>
<netinet/in.h> dhe <netdb.h> 
Ne kompjuter kam instaluar C-Free dhe Dev C++. Asnje nga keto te dyja nuk i ka keto librari. 
Ajo qe doja te dija eshte se ku mund ti gjej keto librari? (nese gjenden).
Nuk kam punuar shume ne gjuhen C dhe ndoshta formulimi i kerkeses per ndihme nuk eshte i sakte.

Gjithashtu nese dini ndonje link qe mund te me ndihmoje per realizimin e kesaj detyre do me ndihmonit shume.
Ju Faleminderit!

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Ne ca platforme po mundohesh ta shkruash programin. Nese po perdor windows te duhet winsock.h jo sys/socket.h pasi kjo e fundit eshte per linux

----------


## interX

ne fakt po mendoja ta realizoja ne windows, por mund ta provoj dhe ne linux, me keto kode qe kam.

----------


## interX

Pershendetje!
Pasi pash shume kode ne internet, (pjesen me te madhe nuk me funksiononin)
arrita deri ne keto kode qe mund ti shkarkoni   ketu  .
Keto kode i kam kompiluar. Serveri funksionon.
Ndersa klienti me nxier nje gabim te tille:
network is unreachable
me posht keni dhe foton

Cfare duhet te bej?
si ne figuren me posht:

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Une bera dicka. Ne kompjuterin tim funksionojne si klienti dhe serveri (nuk pata kohe per ta testuar ne rrjet, apo duke perdorur argumenta ne command-line).

Arkivi meposhte permban kodin per klientin dhe serverin. Me Visual Studio kompilohen pa problem, por meqenese ti perdor te tjere IDE... kam perfshire edhe versionet e kompiluara.

Me sa di une, ekszistojne versione te Visual Studio per studente, qe mund te download-ohen falas. Gjithsesi, edhe nese (per cfaredo arsye) perdor IDE/kompilatore te tjere, se paku duhet te download-osh (falas, ne site-n e Microsoft) SDK-ne (permban *.h dhe *.lib qe te duhen per te kompiluar programe per Windows)

----------


## Kinney

> Pershendetje!
> Kam nje detyre kursi per te realizuar ne gjuhen C.
> Duhet te realizoj nje chat te thjeshte.
> Kam bere disa kerkime ne internet per materialet qe me duhen per te realizuar kete detyre.
> Me aq sa kam kuptuar deri tani eshte qe duhet te realizoj nje kod klient dhe nje kod per serverin.
> Ne disa kode qe kam pare, kam vene re perfshirjen e librarive <sys/socket.h>, <sys/types.h>
> <netinet/in.h> dhe <netdb.h> 
> Ne kompjuter kam instaluar C-Free dhe Dev C++. Asnje nga keto te dyja nuk i ka keto librari. 
> Ajo qe doja te dija eshte se ku mund ti gjej keto librari? (nese gjenden).
> ...


je duke u nxituar shume,
çdo te thote "kam vene re perfshirjen e librarive ..... ".
te besh nje server dhe klient ne C eshte shume e thjeshte,
problemi qendron se duhet ti kesh idete e qarta,
me pare meso se çfare eshte Socket, protokollin TCP/IP, 
meso si perdoret funksioni qe ofron sistemi operativ per te hapur nje socket dhe per te shkruajtur dhe lexuar nga ajo, (qe eshte tej mase e ngjashme me hapje/lexim/shkrim skedaresh).
Me sa shoh ti ke linux, platforme perfekt per te programuar ne C.

Si perfundim edhe mund te ta realizojme nje chat, po problemi qendron se nuk do ta kuptoje kodin.

----------


## interX

Neritan shume faleminderit, do ti shoh kodet.
Kinney edhe une nuk dua qe te mar nje kod te gatshem dhe te mos ve dore vet fare.
Me gjuhen c kam punuar pak, jo me socket por me programe te thjeshta.
Problemi eshte qe une duhet ta dorezoje kete detyre per nje jave, dhe nese nuk e dorezoj nuk hy ne provim...te cilin e kam pas 1 jave.
pra per momentin po mendoj per provimin....pastaj sigurisht do te mendoj edhe per te mesuar me shume rreth programimit te socketit ne gjuhen c. Sepse me pelqen te eci ne kete drejtim.

(fjalen socket ka nje jave qe e kam degjuar per here te pare)

----------


## Neritan Hyso

> me pare meso se çfare eshte Socket, protokollin TCP/IP


Për hir të së vërtetës Sockets s’janë veçse një ndër interface-t për të programuar network-un, të krijuara enkas për të evituar mësimin/përdorimin e protokolleve të tillë si TCP/IP, etj.




> Me sa shoh ti ke linux, platforme perfekt per te programuar ne C.


Ç’lidhje ka një gjuhë programimi (që s‘është veçse një lloj i caktuar aplikacioni) me sistemin e operimit?
Unë kam programuar në DOS (basic) dhe Windows (object-pascal, C/C++ dhe assembler), por s’kam përdorur kurrë Linux, dhe më bëre kurioz të di çfarë kam humbur?

----------


## Kinney

> Për hir të së vërtetës Sockets s’janë veçse një ndër interface-t për të programuar network-un, të krijuara enkas për të evituar mësimin/përdorimin e protokolleve të tillë si TCP/IP, etj.


Mos thashe gje te kunderten? 
Thashe qe mire do ishte ta kete idene se çfare jane.




> Ç’lidhje ka një gjuhë programimi (që s‘është veçse një lloj i caktuar aplikacioni) me sistemin e operimit?
> Unë kam programuar në DOS (basic) dhe Windows (object-pascal, C/C++ dhe assembler), por s’kam përdorur kurrë Linux, dhe më bëre kurioz të di çfarë kam humbur?


Gjuha C nuk eshte tamam cross platform.
Merr nje program banal ne C te shkruar per Windows qe hap nje lidhje me socket drejt nje adrese, provo ta perpilosh nen linux.
Thjesht nuk do funksionoje, ne fakt nuk ka per tu perpiliuar.

Kjo puna e linux eshte pune shijesh, nuk kam ndermend te diskutojme se ku eshte me bukur te programosh, ne linux apo windows, 
Dije qe ne linux Win32 api nuk ekziston aty, sistemet *nix ofrojne nje tjeter lloj nderfaqe programimi drejt sherbimeve te sistemit. 

ekziston nje thenie ne boten *nix: K.I.S.S.(Keep It Simple Stupid)

----------


## Neritan Hyso

> Merr nje program banal ne C te shkruar per Windows qe hap nje lidhje me socket drejt nje adrese, provo ta perpilosh nen linux.
> Thjesht nuk do funksionoje, ne fakt nuk ka per tu perpiliuar.


Në ç’mënyrë ky shembull ilustron se “Linux përbën platformë perfekt për të programuar në C”?

Diku kam lexuar (në fakt në më shumë se një vend) se mbi 90% e PC-ve në Botë kanë të instaluar Windows (në Shqipëri jam i sigurt se mbi 99%).

Edhe nëse Linux (apo çfarëdolloj sistemi tjetër) do ishte më i mirë se Windows (çka shumica nuk e mendon), një programues gjithsesi do duhej të investohej në atë platformë që mundëson tregun më të madh (me përjashtim të rasteve kur programuesi është konsumatori i vetëm i programeve që shkruan – në atë rast mund të zgjedhë çfarëdolloj platforme ekzotike)





> ekziston nje thenie ne boten *nix: K.I.S.S.(Keep It Simple Stupid)


Kompjuterat nuk kanë qenë kurrë të thjeshtë (as në “prehistorinë” e tyre). Janë makina që imiton mendjen – jo një mëndje çfarëdo, por atë të njeriut – organi me kompleks.

Si hardware-t ashtu dhe sofware-t mund të vlerësohen sipas shumë kriteresh, por “...we implemented it by keeping it simply stupid” nuk është asnjë prej tyre.

----------


## interX

Neritan une punoj me C free dhe Dev c pp (kur nuk me ecen me njeren kaloj me tjetren  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 
asnjera nga keto nuk me kompiloi sakte kodet qe ke lidhur.
Po mundohem te gjej Visual Studio.
Kam gjetur edhe kode ne c# qe funksionojne por dua te punoj mbi kodin tend sepse kodet qe kam gjetur me duken shume te avancuara, te nderlikuara, dhe shume shume te gjata.

Sa per diskutimin rreth sistemeve operative, windows eshte komod, pa te nuk bej dot, linux eshte kutia e zeze qe me ben kurioze ta njoh.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Në çmënyrë ky shembull ilustron se Linux përbën platformë perfekt për të programuar në C?
> 
> Diku kam lexuar (në fakt në më shumë se një vend) se mbi 90% e PC-ve në Botë kanë të instaluar Windows (në Shqipëri jam i sigurt se mbi 99%).
> 
> Edhe nëse Linux (apo çfarëdolloj sistemi tjetër) do ishte më i mirë se Windows (çka shumica nuk e mendon), një programues gjithsesi do duhej të investohej në atë platformë që mundëson tregun më të madh (me përjashtim të rasteve kur programuesi është konsumatori i vetëm i programeve që shkruan  në atë rast mund të zgjedhë çfarëdolloj platforme ekzotike)
> 
> 
> 
> Kompjuterat nuk kanë qenë kurrë të thjeshtë (as në prehistorinë e tyre). Janë makina që imiton mendjen  jo një mëndje çfarëdo, por atë të njeriut  organi me kompleks.
> ...


Neritan, perderisa zakonisht me zbavisin shkrimet tuat kesaj rradhe je plotesisht jasht rrjedhave. Me duket se tash po fillojne te verehen pasojat e mungeses se edukimit formal ne kete fushe.

Arsyet se pse *nix sistemet operative jane perfekte per programim ne C ose C++ jane te shumta une do ti permendi vetem disa prej tyre:

- Cdo *nix vie me gcc dhe librarite perkatese
- Ne boten a foss ka nje mori IDE si dhe editore falas per krijimin dhe manipulimin e projekteve 
- Adherenca me ansi standardet eshte e plote
- POSIX eshte arkitekture perfekte per c programim

Hulumtimet tua per shperndarjen e platformave eshte tejet siperfaqesore. Nder supercomputers Linux kjartazi dominon. Nder hosting kompanite, BSD dhe Linux kjartazi dominojne. Ne shumicen e busineseve ne backend (server) Linux eshte duke e ngritur pjesemarjen vazhdimisht. Ne pajisje te specializuara (kontrollor te makinave, automobila, telefona mobil, etj) Linux kjartazi dominon. Pra te kisha sygjeruar te ri-analizosh pjesemarjen e sistemeve operative ne perdorim.

KISS eshte parim qe mesohet ne cdo shkolle, qofte ne menyre direkte, qofte ne menyre terthore dhe eshte aplikative ne cdo fushe te jetes (pak a shum si ligjet e Merfit "Murphy's law").

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Sa per diskutimin rreth sistemeve operative, windows eshte komod, pa te nuk bej dot, linux eshte kutia e zeze qe me ben kurioze ta njoh.


E kunderta do te ishte me adekuate. Perderisa Linux nuk mund te jet kuti e zeze per shkak te licences (cdo distribucion duhet te te jap edhe kodin burimor), windows eshte shembull tipik i kutise se zeze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Neritan Hyso

> Kam gjetur edhe kode ne c# qe funksionojne por dua te punoj mbi kodin tend sepse kodet qe kam gjetur me duken shume te avancuara, te nderlikuara, dhe shume shume te gjata.


Në fakt “kodet e mi” nuk janë edhe aq “të mi”. Unë u përpoqa të mos shmangesha shumë nga kodet që t’i kishe postuar më herët. Windows-i aktualisht ofron versionin 2.2 të WinSocket, me përmirësime si në performancë ashtu edhe në funksionalitet. Për arsye kompatibiliteti suporton edhe sockets “standad” (Berkeley) me funksione si accept(), connect, etj. që figuronin në kodin që ti kishe postuar, dhe që unë ju përmbajta.




> windows eshte shembull tipik i kutise se zeze


Windows-i mund të jetë “black-box”, por ka kaq shumë njerëz që përdorin syze me rreze-X, sa pak gjë ka ngelur pa parë. Madje është një projekt open-source që imiton Windows-in.




> POSIX eshte arkitekture perfekte per c programim


POSIX ka vdekur. Dhe gjithsesi, pse qënka kështu? Windows-i, me përjashtim të GDI+ (mbase dhe ndonjë gjë tjetër që nuk e kam ndeshur, ku interface është C++), për gjithçka tjetër ofron një interface në C.




> Adherenca me ansi standardet eshte e plote


Që nga momenti kur pjesa dërmuese e softwerëve në qarkullim janë kompiluar me ndonjë nga versionet C apo C++ të Microsoft-it, do të thotë se de-fakto këto implementime përfaqësojnë standartin. Adherenca ndaj ndonjë standarti në letër s’ka asnjë domethënie praktike.

Ti programon me VB.NET, një shpikje krejtësisht e Microsoft-it, për çfarë standarti merakosesh? 




> - Cdo *nix vie me gcc dhe librarite perkatese
> - Ne boten a foss ka nje mori IDE si dhe editore falas per krijimin dhe manipulimin e projekteve


Këto mund të ishin argumente. Dhe jam i sigurt se janë të vetmet argumente të atij tregu as 10% që nuk përdor Windows.

Por le të jemi të sinqertë tani. Sa domethënëse është kjo për një Shqiptar?

Në Shqipëri, Windowsin, Ofisin, Visual Studion... i shkel me këmbë në rrugë.

Arsyeja e vetme pse këtu nuk instalojnë versionet më të fundit të këtyre programeve, është se përtojnë.

Për sa i përket dominancës së LInux në superkompjutera... nuk kam informacion (por do informohem). Por sërish, sa prej jush kanë shansin të krijojnë, instalojnë, dhe ekzekutojnë programe në një superkompjuter?

Shikoni, mbas ndonja 100 vjetësh, asnjë prej nesh nuk do jetë më në këtë Botë (uroj t’i kaloni të 100-tat, gjithsesi). Dhe gjithçka që mësuam do marrë fund bashkë me ne. Nëse dikush nuk i përdor njohuritë për të krijuar diçka të dobishme për të tjerët, ...për të tjerët s’ka pikë rëndësie nëse ai dikush dinte ndonjë gjë, apo s’dinte gjë hiç.

Tani, unë e pranoj që jam pak i ndjeshëm ndaj këtij argumenti (kjo është arsyeja pse shkrova), dhe do jua them pse.

Unë kam një vëlla më të vogël. Kur ai ishte fëmijë, qëllonte që pyeste:

- Di Italisht ti?
- Po.
- ëmmm... por Japonisht, di?
- Jo.
- Epo unë di Japonisht.

Në këtë pikë fillonte broçkulliste... dhe nëse ndokush i thoshte se ato fjalë nuk ishin Japonisht, madje nuk ishin fjalë fare, ja kthente: Ku e di ti? Ti s’di Japonisht, kurse unë di!

Fëmijët janë të lezeçëm, por kur edhe të rriturit bëjnë si fëmijë, për më tepër kur janë profesorë, që kanë në duar fatin e të rinjve, “marifeti” s’është më hiç i lezeçëm.

Në disa lëndë (veçanërisht kompjuteri/informatika) nuk është e lehtë të bësh mësuesin. Qëllon rëndom që në klasë të ketë nxënës që dinë shumë më tepër se mësuesi, dhe çfarë autoriteti mund të ketë një mësues që di më pak se nxënësit e tij.

Kështu që “marifeti” është t’i “tërheqësh” studentët në subjekte mundësisht të panjohur, jo sepse përfaqësojnë investimin më të dobishëm për profesionistë e ardhshëm (studentët), por sepse nëse studentët nuk kanë njohuri mbi atë subjekt, e kanë më të vështirë për të zbuluar injoronacën e vetë mësuesit.

Dhe ky nuk është një fenomen (vetëm) Shqiptar. Kështu është gjithandej. Profesorët (së paku ata “full-time”) janë në rastin më të mirë profesionistë mediokër. Përndryshe nuk do ishin thjesht mësues.

Programet shkollore janë ato që janë, jo dhe aq si pasojë e pyetjes “çfarë ju duhet këtyre” (studentëve), por kryesisht si pasojë e pyetjes “çfarë mund t’ju shpjegojmë _ne_ këtyre?”.

Dhe natyrisht, e gjitha kjo shoqërohet edhe me mite urbane të tipit “Me sa shoh ti ke linux, platforme perfekt per te programuar ne C”, apo “POSIX eshte arkitekture perfekte per c programim”.

Ju e dini që Microsoft-i e fitoi betejën e sistemeve të operimit jo duke krijuar sistemin me të mirë (Dirty DOS?), por duke ofruar sistemin më të lirë.

Aktualisht Windows-i është sistemi i operimit më i sofistikuar, dhe që përdor gjithë Bota. Sistemet e tjerë nuk e ndryshojnë dot këtë fakt, jo kur janë më të lirë, por as kur janë falas. A e dini pse?

----------


## Kinney

si te duash ti eshte neritan, 
puna eshte qe une di edhe japonisht edhe italisht, prandaj edhe mund te jap mendimin tim modest se cila eshte me e mire,
kur ti nuk ke perdorur apo programuar ne ambient *nix, si mund te japesh nje gjykim?

po nuk dua te zgjatem ne debate te pafrytshme, 
ne fund te fundit pune shijesh eshte.....

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Windows-i mund të jetë black-box, por ka kaq shumë njerëz që përdorin syze me rreze-X, sa pak gjë ka ngelur pa parë. Madje është një projekt open-source që imiton Windows-in.


Jo mund te jet, *eshte*




> POSIX ka vdekur. Dhe gjithsesi, pse qënka kështu? Windows-i, me përjashtim të GDI+ (mbase dhe ndonjë gjë tjetër që nuk e kam ndeshur, ku interface është C++), për gjithçka tjetër ofron një interface në C.


Atehere dikush duhet tu tregoj njerezve qe e mirembajne standardin qe mos te punojne me ... Ka vdekur ... Lexo per temen para se te shkruash budallakina te lutem, versioni i fundit i publikuar eshte prej vitit 2008 tamam sipas orarit te zakonshem. 




> Që nga momenti kur pjesa dërmuese e softwerëve në qarkullim janë kompiluar me ndonjë nga versionet C apo C++ të Microsoft-it, do të thotë se de-fakto këto implementime përfaqësojnë standartin. Adherenca ndaj ndonjë standarti në letër ska asnjë domethënie praktike.


Ti si duket me te vertet nuk je fare ne rrjedha aktuale, teksa mund te shkruash nje gje te tille.




> Ti programon me VB.NET, një shpikje krejtësisht e Microsoft-it, për çfarë standarti merakosesh?


Ndermjet tjerave, ... and your point is??




> Por le të jemi të sinqertë tani. Sa domethënëse është kjo për një Shqiptar?
> 
> Në Shqipëri, Windowsin, Ofisin, Visual Studion... i shkel me këmbë në rrugë.


Une jam shqipetare dhe nuk jetoj ne shqiperi e as ne Evrope. A ti do te jesh meritore te vendosesh se ceshte me rendesi per mua??




> Për sa i përket dominancës së LInux në superkompjutera... nuk kam informacion (por do informohem). Por sërish, sa prej jush kanë shansin të krijojnë, instalojnë, dhe ekzekutojnë programe në një superkompjuter?


http://www.top500.org/charts/list/34/osfam
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX#POSIX:2008
http://www.qnx.com/
http://www.android.com/about/

Dhe kjo eshte vetem "scratching the surface". Ende mendon se Linux nuk eshte relevant per development?? 





> Ju e dini që Microsoft-i e fitoi betejën e sistemeve të operimit jo duke krijuar sistemin me të mirë (Dirty DOS?), por duke ofruar sistemin më të lirë.
> 
> Aktualisht Windows-i është sistemi i operimit më i sofistikuar, dhe që përdor gjithë Bota. Sistemet e tjerë nuk e ndryshojnë dot këtë fakt, jo kur janë më të lirë, por as kur janë falas. A e dini pse?


Si duket ti qenke konsumator i fort i alkoolit ose ndonje substance tjeter teksa mund te shkruash gjera te tilla...

----------


## Neritan Hyso

> puna eshte qe une di edhe japonisht edhe italisht, prandaj edhe mund te jap mendimin tim modest se cila eshte me e mire


Nëse do qëllonte që dikush t’i thoshte tim vëllai se dinte Japonisht (nuk ka qëlluar), ai do pyeste nëse di Lituanisht, Rumanisht, ... e kështu me radhë deri sa të gjente një gjuhë që tjetri s’e dinte. Nëse ti di ose jo Japonisht, kjo s’ndryshon asgjë. “Marifeti” funksionon në çdo rast.




> kur ti nuk ke perdorur apo programuar ne ambient *nix, si mund te japesh nje gjykim?


Siç e thashë dhe më parë, programimi nuk është qëllim në vetvete. Kështu që kriteri për të zgjedhur apo vlerësuar nuk rrjedh nga pyetja: ‘ku është më “bukur” të programoj?’

Nëse tregu është i papërfillshëm, i papërfillshëm është dhe kontributi yt (nëse ke dhënë ndonjë).




> Jo mund te jet, *eshte*


Është një mënyrë shprehje. Nuk është ajo “kryefjala” e fjalisë.




> Atehere dikush duhet tu tregoj njerezve qe e mirembajne standardin qe mos te punojne me ... Ka vdekur ... Lexo per temen para se te shkruash budallakina te lutem, versioni i fundit i publikuar eshte prej vitit 2008 tamam sipas orarit te zakonshem.


Produktet krijohen për t’u shërbyer njerëzve, dhe kur nuk e kryejnë më këtë funksion, vdesin. S’ka pikë rëndësie nëse dikush publikon versione “sipas orarit të zakonshëm”.




> Ndermjet tjerave, ... and your point is??


C/C++, dhe posaçërisht kompilatorët e Microsoft, janë përdorur për të kompiluar pjesën dërrmuese të softwerëve në qarkullim, e për pasojë janë de-fakto një standard. Gjuhët e .NET-it s’kanë për ta arritur kur një shkallë të tillë mbulimi, dhe as ka interesa biznesi të lidhur me to që t’u afrohen sadopak investimeve që janë bërë në projekte C/C++(me kompilatorët e Microsoft), dhe nëse ndonjë “fatkeqësi” do ndodhte ndonjë ditë, sipas të gjitha gjasave “viktima” do ishin shpikje të tilla si .NET-i (siç i ndodhi VB6). 




> Une jam shqipetare dhe nuk jetoj ne shqiperi e as ne Evrope. A ti do te jesh meritore te vendosesh se ceshte me rendesi per mua??


Nuk e kuptoj këtë fjali (fjalën “meritore”). Në cilën frazë timen jam përpjekur “të vendos për ty”? Në fakt, “falas” (për Linux) e pranova si të vetmin argument të vlefshëm, por jo në Shqipëri (këtu gjithçka “falas” është).




> Lexo per temen para se te shkruash budallakina te lutem
> 
> Ti si duket me te vertet nuk je fare ne rrjedha aktuale, teksa mund te shkruash nje gje te tille.
> 
> Si duket ti qenke konsumator i fort i alkoolit ose ndonje substance tjeter teksa mund te shkruash gjera te tilla...


Kur njerëzit janë të pa-aftë të argumentojnë, përpiqen të “diagnostikojnë” sëmundje/probleme-alkoli/ç’të-jetë tek bashkëbiseduesi, duke u përpjekur t’u mbushin mendjen të tjerëve se edhe nëse argumentat e tij tingëllojnë të llogjikshme, s’duhet të merren në konsideratë, sepse dolën nga goja e një të sëmuri.
Gjithsesi, kjo nuk bën pjesë në kulturën time.

----------


## Uke Topalli

> Produktet krijohen për tu shërbyer njerëzve, dhe kur nuk e kryejnë më këtë funksion, vdesin. Ska pikë rëndësie nëse dikush publikon versione sipas orarit të zakonshëm.
> 
> C/C++, dhe posaçërisht kompilatorët e Microsoft, janë përdorur për të kompiluar pjesën dërrmuese të softwerëve në qarkullim, e për pasojë janë de-fakto një standard. Gjuhët e .NET-it skanë për ta arritur kur një shkallë të tillë mbulimi, dhe as ka interesa biznesi të lidhur me to që tu afrohen sadopak investimeve që janë bërë në projekte C/C++(me kompilatorët e Microsoft), dhe nëse ndonjë fatkeqësi do ndodhte ndonjë ditë, sipas të gjitha gjasave viktima do ishin shpikje të tilla si .NET-i (siç i ndodhi VB6).


Neritan kjo do te jet pergjigja ime e fundit ne ndonje diskusion ku edhe ti merr pjese. Arsyeja nuk eshte se nuk ke miresjellje ose ndonje gje te tille. Arsyeja qendron ke fakti se ti ja aq pak i inkuadruar ne rrjedhat e teknologjise sa qe cdo diskutim eshte i destinuar te deshtoj. Me qenese kjo do te jet pergjigja ime e fundit dhe meqenese ndihem "generous" ne kete moment, do te jap ca informata te cilat te mungojne:

1- Shumica e busineseve ne Ameriken Veriore kan departmentin e teknologjise informatike dhe perbejne nje prej segmenteve me te madh te shfrytezuesve te IT sherbimeve

2- Burokracia perben segmentin e dyte te shfrytezuesve te IT sherbimeve

3- Individet perbjene segmentin me te vogel te shfrytezuesve te IT sherbimeve

Per nevojat e busineseve dhe burokracise 99% te programeve jane te tipit baze e shenimeve/ server/ klient. Pjesa baze e shenimeve/server quhet application stack dhe lojtaret kryesor ne kete fushe jane:

1- IBM me AIX/DB2/Websphere (middletier eshte ne java)
2- Oracle Linux (tani edhe SUN/ Oracle (middle tier eshte ne java)
3- RedHat Linux/JavaBoss (middle tier eshte ne java bazat e shenimeve mund te zgjidhen sipas deshires)
4- Microsoft Windows/ MS SQL dhe .NET (middle tier eshte ne NET perpara ka qene ne COM+) (Microsofti eshte ende lojtari me i vogel ne kete fushe)

Klientat mund te jene ne nje mori forme e me se paku jane ne C/C++. Pra ku eshte C/C++ ende relevant? Ne komponente te vogla qe kan te bejne me drejtues, pjese te sistemit operativ dhe llogaritje intenzive numerike. *Perkunder mendimit tend se MS perpiluesi (compiler) eshte dominant, ne fushen komerciale (pra per production grade software) perdoret perpiluesi i Intelit i cili eshte superior ne krahasim me perpiluesin e Microsoftit (i cili perdoret ne etapen e zhvillimit).* 

Llomotitjet e tipit NET eshte mode kalimtare jane treguar te pasakta teksa shumica e zhvillimit te sotem ne Ameriken Veriore per platformen e Microsoftit eshte bartur ne NET (si shembull merre vet Visual Studion i cili eshte kryesisht i realizuar ne NET).  

Sic mund te shohesh shumica e zhvillimit ne C/C++ ende eshte relevante ne fushat ku dominojne sistemet tjera operative:
1- Llogaritje intenzive (supercomputers dhe mainframes) ku dominon linux
2- Komponente te vogla qe lidhen me SO (telefonat mobil Symbian, Android, etj)
3- Komponente per kontroll te mikropajisjeve ne automobila, robota etj ku dominon linux
4- Drejtues per pajisje hardware-ike

----------


## interX

Uke Topalli... kuti e zeze e kisha ne kuptimin qe eshte nje sistem te cilin e njoh fare pak (per te mos thene fare) dhe qe dua ta njoh, me ben kurioze edhe sepse shume pedagog na e rekomandojne.

----------


## Neritan Hyso

Unë besoj ende tek inteligjenca e lexuesve, dhe aftësia e tyre për të filtruar budallallëqet, kështu që nuk do përpiqem të komentoj ç’do broçkull që ke shkruar.

Para 2 javësh nisa të shkruaj një plugin për 3dsmax  (jo keq për një “të pa-inkuadruar në rrjedhat e teknologjisë”), për të eksportuar të dhënat e skenës në një format privat, që më pas t’i përdor në një simulim në kohë-reale (duke përdorur në këtë mënyrë 3dsmax si “editor” (të sofistikuar) për skenën 3D, dhe të dhënat “custom” që mund t’i atashoj ç’do objekti).

Dhe jo vetëm që 3dsmax është shkruar dhe kompiluar me kompilatorin C++ të Visual Studios, por edhe plugin-i duhej të kompilohej me të njëjtin version (në rastin konkret duhej Visual Studio 2003). Dhe ky s’është “zbulimi” i parë, është vetëm shembulli më i fundit.

Për sa i përket vetë Visual Studios (apo dhe Ofisit), e shfrytëzojnë NET-it vetëm sipërfaqësisht (në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës – kryesisht për UI). Se po të mos jepte as Microsoft-i “shembullin personal”, kush tjetër do ta begeniste? (dhe s’është ndonjë arritje e madhe po të kihet parasysh se tashmë NET-i i mbushi 10 vjeç, që në botën e kompjuterit është 1 shekull).

Në këtë adresë gjeta një listë programesh, si dhe gjuhët në të cilat janë shkruar (nuk e kam bërë unë!).

----------

